# help from someone with an owners manual



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

I recently purchased a used allroad and it's great. It had CEL when I bought it, but I hooked up the VAG-COM and the only problem was the O2 sensor so I cleared it (someone probably was running the wrong fuel, hasn't come back since)
This morning I started it up to go to work and I got the yellow "OK" at the top of the dash display, but in the red area below it I got "SERVICE!" Given the red display is on the list of things to be replaced, it might have read something else. But I'm fairly sure I read it correctly.
I have an owners manual on order, but it's not here yet. I have no idea what that message is for. I just changed the oil 1000 miles ago and all other fluids look fine. I have no CEL but plan to check it on the computer tonight when I get out of work.
Does anyone know what the "SERVICE!" message means? (other than the obvious, I need to service something)


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: help from someone with an owners manual (FRAG)*

There is a built in Service timer in the Allroad, doesn't mean anything is wrong.
You just need to reset the service timer.
You can do it with the VAG COM or apparently with the MFA display buttons. I'll post details up in a minute.

You can try this, I haven't verified this to work, but I found this in the Allroad forum, and the same instructions in the TT forums, so it probably works.
*
the way to reset said service light is this: there are 2 buttons on the instrument cluster. With the car off Press and hold the right button. Turn the ignition to the on position, but don't start the car. While still holding the button on the right, press and hold the button on the left, hold until the "service" message disappears.. This will reset your service interval. 

* 


_Modified by G60 Carat at 1:14 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: help from someone with an owners manual (FRAG)*

yeah what G60 said - it doesn't mean anything is wrong, it is just set to do that at regular intervals. if you had your car serviced recently, they should have reset that indicator in advance of it coming on.
you can clear that with the VAG-COM though, or use the steps G60 posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: help from someone with an owners manual (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

what controller # is it under in VAG COM?


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: help from someone with an owners manual (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

the button trick worked. I didn't bother hooking it up to the VAG. But out of curiosity, I noticed that it was reset to 10,000 miles. Is there any way using the VAG-COM to change that to something like 5,000?
I just don't feel right leaving oil of any grade in the engine longer than that. It would be a good reminder for me instead of the window stickers.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: help from someone with an owners manual (FRAG)*

i don't know what to tell you.
i don't do oil changes by service lights anyway; always have ignored those. i just look at the odometer and do it every 5k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
at 60k, oil change. 65k, oil change.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: help from someone with an owners manual (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Good advice, I'm a little nervous about the 5K interval, I aim for 3K and it gets done by 4K (yeah... I drive a lot during the week)
The shop ordered the manuals I already had and not the ones I wanted (honest mistake I guess)
Another quick question. I just went on the first long trip in the car, is it normal for the display to flash 2:00hrs, 4:00hrs, etc when I've been driving that long? Is there something I should do at those intervals?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've never noticed that? Were you using cruise? Maybe it's telling you to use cuise?
I'l check the owners manual and report back in.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Well according to the book it's a reminder to stop and take a break. Happens every 2 hours of straight drive time, with less then a 10 min stop. every 2:00-4:00-6:00 etc.
You can tell it to go away by hitting the 'reset' button or either the up or down arrow on the right hand stalk. But it will come back in 2 more hours.
I'm actually a little startled that I have never noticed this before?? I wonder if there is a way to kill it with the VAG COM?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Well according to the book it's a reminder to stop and take a break. Happens every 2 hours of straight drive time, with less then a 10 min stop. every 2:00-4:00-6:00 etc.
You can tell it to go away by hitting the 'reset' button or either the up or down arrow on the right hand stalk. But it will come back in 2 more hours.
I'm actually a little startled that I have never noticed this before?? I wonder if there is a way to kill it with the VAG COM?

sorry i knew the answer to that, but just hadn't logged in in awhile.... yeah all VAG cars with on-board computers do that, even my 2000 GTI GLX did that a long time ago. nothing to worry about. you cannot disable that as far as i know, but it really is such a small thing, why would you be worried enough about it to turn it off? just hit the button on the bottom of the wiper stalk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the only other thing i'll say is that the old 3k between oil changes was an adage adopted a long time ago before we had the technology and quality of oils we have now. the reason dealers say 5k and 10k between service intervals is b/c the car was engineered that way, and the oils now can provide lubrication comfortably for that long before needing to be replaced. if you're stubborn about doing it every 5k, that is just fine. but 3k? you're just wasting your $$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

